# Her nose is constantly on the ground



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2010)

Walking still isn't going so well. Penny is so easily distracted by a leaf, an acorn, a piece of fluff...oh the **** squirrels.

She really disliked the gentle leader and now we have a Sporn, she doesn't do any better, she's just easier to control.

She always has her nose on the ground, always on the hunt, tracking something or other, back and forth, back and forth.

I'm going out with her again, food in hand, regular leash, just to work on basics with no walk intentions in mind.

I watch the videos on Youtube for loose leash walking and they all make it look so easy.

Our 6 month old puppy is a total goober. She's as cute as can be, but a slobbery mess, never stops eating stuff, etc.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds normal to me! I would suggest you let her exhaust some energy and hunt some things out before your training sessions. These dogs live to track and hunt. You need to give them that outlet or they will not be happy and most likely uncooperative. ;D


----------



## grifp8 (Jan 22, 2011)

Penelope said:


> Walking still isn't going so well. Penny is so easily distracted by a leaf, an acorn, a piece of fluff...oh the **** squirrels.
> 
> She really disliked the gentle leader and now we have a Sporn, she doesn't do any better, she's just easier to control.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Sounds exactly like our "Maggie", no pleasure taking her for a walk straight from the house, nose straight on the floor, it's like taking a "Dyson" hoover for a walk.


I now just put her in the back of the 4x4 & head for the countryside & let her run for an hour - 4 hours on a Sunday.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like Holley as well. She is always nose to the ground and trying to eat everything she finds. We have been trying to get her to walk on a loose lead for a little while now with no luck. We are now talking to the trainer in regards to this so hopefully he can help.


----------

